
Show HN: All-in-one business networking app for iphone (beta now available) - innovafire
http://lincsphere.com
======
bramm
My feedback is dumb and pretty useless, but I would update the iPhone model in
the top of your website.

Again, a minor things, not a big deal, but feedback is feedback.

